# Lúthien's Lament - Eurielle



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 24, 2017)

Here is a song worthy of tears, here is an artist who gives voice to that Elven Maiden we all know and love.

Behold, "_Lúthien's Lament" by _Eurielle






This song is beautiful, heartbreaking, and stirs the soul.

(I've been reading Tolkien today, I feel poetic.)

CL

P.S. This lovely singer has multiple Middle-earth inspired music, please check her out!


----------



## Halasían (Dec 4, 2017)

Beautiful!
She has an album out called Arcadia. Not Middle Earth themed, but excellent.


----------

